# Espresso Workflow



## Onticoms (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi there - just trying to hoover up as much info as possible, and I was wondering if there's a good description of the "perfect workflow" for a decent espresso.

I might try and put one together to help guide my learning, so can anyone steer me in the right direction?


----------



## Onticoms (Oct 10, 2017)

Just to add - it stems from a quesion (well, the answer I got to that question) here:-

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?41390-Delonghi-machine-only-the-first-espresso-is-good&p=547541#post547541


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

That's an interesting question.

I think for the home barista (and in shops really as well now I'm thinking on it) it depends on the type of equipment you have. As some grinders will require (or you might decide they require) additional steps.

It would also depend on the type of drink you're aiming to make, as you mentioned espresso I'll stick to that.

Relatively high level it's maybe something like this. I have just done this from thinking now, so might be missing something obvious (if yes apologies).

1. Decide on your dose of coffee based on the basket size you're using (set timer on the grinder for approximate amount, weigh beans out if single dosing etc.).

2. Decide what coffee amount you're aiming for in the cup in grams. I'll assumes you are weighing out your coffee because IMO that's the best way.

3. Ensure your machine is of a sufficient temperature with associated termal stability in portafilter etc. e.g. just because the boiler is up to temp your basket still might be cold in that big old chunk of metal. This may negatively affect your shot.

4. Grind them beans and verify weight of coffee in the portafilter.

5. Distribute the coffee, hint you don't want mounds in some places and dips in others a more even bed could help the shot (this is where a lot of ceremony comes in depending on the persons preference and grinder etc. Try to keep it as simple as you can, so that you're confident it's repeatable.).

6. Tamp the grinds - I prefer a relatively light tamp, aiming for an even coffee bed. Again the goal is repeatability and evenness.

7. Lock in and go.

8. Time your shot as a ballpark indicator. Focus on weight of coffee out.

9. A lot of people aim for double the coffee out compared to dose.Which would be e.g. 18g ground coffee becomes a 36g beverage in the cup. A general timeline that's accepted is ~25seconds for this shot.

10. Learn more (if you aren't aware). By changing the fineness of the grind and other factors you can adjust time taken for shot, amount of coffee in the cup, dose (to an extent although I'd recommend that for future unless you become aware of issues with the amount of coffee you're using compared to the basket) and so on.

11. Spend an age wondering why coffee is so difficult, one day hit an epiphany where you feel like you actually know what you're doing.

12. The weather changes, beans change, roast isn't quite right - circle back to Step 11 and repeat :-D


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha ha i like number 11.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

From the link it really is an interesting question. Maybe it's the opposite of what people might more usually notice if they make 2 drinks on the trot. The first one heats up parts in the machine and the portafilter so the 2nd shot is likely to be stronger. Using steam in between may change things too but I'd hope the machine looks after that. Stronger might also mean a change in flavour going on a bean I am currently playing with.

What I do to get round problems due to running several shots is flush the machine - just run a shot with no coffee in the basket. Use a double if possible. That helps get rid of that problem.

Then comes taste. The general idea on that is how fine it's ground and how much is put in the filter basket. Too little in the basket tends to leave a mess. Coarser grinds reduce taste. Going finer may eventually stall the machine. Change the fill level and the taste changes so for the same taste things have to be kept ridiculously constant.

Still not happy - try different beans.

I used a pressurised basket to preheat - it gets the portafilter extremely hot. No sure what these machines use but while they have a lot of holes inside the bottom might look "corrugated" but really has one tiny hole.








Making the stuff at home seems to be more of a calling than a sensible thing to do.

Might be a good idea to mention the source of beans that are being used. Also the grinder. I've made coffee at home with all sorts but only switched to an espresso machine months ago. A blade type grinder can be a bit mixed using any method. I'd be inclined to say that a half decent burr grinder is essential. Some would say that it must be a pretty expensive one however even one from Sage might cost more than the machine did.

Also have they really been drinking espresso? Small cups etc. There is a coffee shop near me that uses the term to describe shots of a size that would really need a bucket rather than a filter basket. They may have been drinking diluted shots. Cup size matters too.

John

-


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Ah OK I didn't check the second post with the link. In that case it depends on that machine, which I don't know at all. It could also be the opposite of the machine being too cold for the second shot, it might be "too hot"?

If the beans aren't that great- or are darker roasted - maybe they extract more with the second shot because everything is actually up to temperature and that's what makes it taste worse.

Sorry this might not be helpful but just some thoughts.


----------



## Onticoms (Oct 10, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Ah OK I didn't check the second post with the link. In that case it depends on that machine, which I don't know at all. It could also be the opposite of the machine being too cold for the second shot, it might be "too hot"?
> 
> If the beans aren't that great- or are darker roasted - maybe they extract more with the second shot because everything is actually up to temperature and that's what makes it taste worse.
> 
> Sorry this might not be helpful but just some thoughts.


Thanks a lot for the replies, they're excellent. I didn't want it to be all about one machine so that's perfect. I'm working out how I can add it all to the first post...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Tamping probably hasn't been mentioned. It can control taste but it's best to not do that. What I found is that if I stand as I would when I tamp along with the tamper and press scales put it at around 22kg if I strain a bit. Some one on here pointed out that the main aim is to fully compress the grinds so that's what I aim to do and probably press harder at times. Works for me and was excellent advice.

John

-


----------

